# Av gear out east?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The 'dacks have very real avalanche paths. Most of the runs there are created by mud/rock avalanches that take out the trees. Leaving little to anchor down the snow should it decide to slide. I am not overly familiar with the 'dacks but from everything I've seen it tells me it has the potential to slide. Check out Drew Haus' book on skiing the 'dacks. I'm sure he'll have his recommendations as to what to carry.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

foolish to play in the BC without the right tools.


if you ride in the backcountry (one hour + from life sustaining care like a hospital or even a ski area patrol office with an AED) without the appropriate safety gear frankly you deserve whatever you get. 

if you didn't bring appropriate sleeping bags, pants, jackets, food, insulation, etc. you would die of hypothermia for sure - and it is what you should expect to happen.

you may not expect to be involved with an avalanche, but if it happens in a BC situation you BETTER have the right gear - or someone is probably going to die that day. are you willing to take that kind of risk with your life? with your friends?

i have memories of friends that have died in the mountains. do you?

if there is an REI you can just buy one and return it when you're done with the trip if you can't find a place that rents.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Which mountain? that will help us determine if there is a store nearby ... the Dacks are no different really, you need snow sport clothing for freezing temps/ice/snow/wind ... but it all comes down to what your planning. Snowshoes/poles for a hike in and up, snowboard/boots for goin down, backpack for food/drink/safety. Avy's are real on the steep slides and some people learned that on Wright Peak last year. I'm no expert but I did a 2 mile trip on Dec 15th 2009, down a hike trail/up a knob in about 1 foot of fresh, just to get a feel for snowshoeing and carrying my board a small distance. I plan to buy a shovel for test pits/kickers and a board carry pack. Let us know. I want to visit a slide or two this year.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Adirondack Almanack: Wright Peak Avalanche Survivor Tells His Story


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is the Drew Haus guide. I'd suggest picking it up. Drew is an expert and I am pretty sure his advice will be more spot on than MPD's.

*edit*

Ok the book is out of print. You might have luck here.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> since it encompasses the range of all five national parks out west combined...and more.


I don't comprehend this. What is this supposed to mean? There are only 5 national parks "out west"?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

adirondack park is a state park and the "largest publicly protected area in the lower 48", bigger than Yellowstone, Everglades, Glacier, and Grand Canyon National Parks combined at just over 6 million acres. over half of the park is private land. there are over 100,000 year-round residents. an estimated 84 million people live within one days drive of the park. one million acres of the park is designated as wilderness, the largest being High Peaks area at 192,000 acres. 

Oregon has over 12 million acres of National Forest land, over 30 million acres of forest. the largest wilderness area is the Eagle Cap at 361,000 acres. only 3.7% of Oregon is designated wilderness... 11% of Washington is, 7.5% of Idaho, and 14% of California!! The Wild is in the West. 

we have better weed too :cheeky4:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

settle down boys, its a big park, were not discounting the amount of forest you have, its a fact you can fit the 5 other national parks inside the Dacks and it's used by the park agency in commercials and in media ... plus we all know i smoke the best weed, i've smoked heady from all over the u.s. and its allllll gooooood .... ok now back to watching the Never Summer Made In America dvd


----------

